# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين ليبيا >  قانون العقوبات العسكرية الليبي

## سالي جمعة

*قانون العقوبات العسكرية  الليبي* 			 			 			 		 		 		 		القسم الأول

الجرائم العامة

الباب الأول

قواعد عمومية

مادة (1)

تعاريف

يقصد بالكلمات التالية المعاني المبينة قرين كل منها:-

العسكري : تعبير يشمل الضباط وطلبة الكليات والمدارس العسكرية، وضباط الصف والجنود في الشعب المسلح.

الضابط: كل عسكري يحمل رتبة ملازم ثان فأعلى.

ضابط الصف: كل عسكري يحمل رتبة تعلو رتبة جندي أول وتقل عن رتبة ملازم ثان.

الجندي: كل عسكري لم يصل إلى رتبة نائب عريف.

حالة التعبئة: هي حالة التهديد بالحرب.

النفير: هو تهيئة الشعب المسلح أو جزء منه لمجابهة ظرف غير عادي ويشمل:-

1 – التعبئة أو دعوة الاحتياط للخدمة العسكرية.

2 – الفترة التي تتواجد فيها القوات أوالسفن أو الطائرات الحربية أو ما في حكمها خارج الجمهورية.

الحركات الفعلية: هي الحرب أو وقوع أي اشتباك حقيقي مع عدو داخل البلاد أو خارجها ويعتبر في حكم العدو العصاة والعصابات المسلحة ويعتبر الشعب المسلح في حركة فعلية أثناء قيامه بالمناورات السوقية.

مجابهة العدو: هي الحالة التي تعقب إعلان الحرب أو ما في حكمه.

المسلح: كل من يحمل السلاح لأداء واجب يقتضي حمل السلاح.

المأمور: هو المكلف بالقيام بالخدمة.

الآمر : هو الحائز لسلطة الأمر بمقتضى سلطات منصبه.

الخدمة: هي قيام المأمور بتنفيذ واجب عسكري محدد أو أمر مشروع صادر إليه من الآمر.

الأعلى والأدنى رتبة: تعبير يشمل الرتبة و الأقدمية.

الحارس: كل عسكري سيار أو ثابت مسلح أو غير مسلح، يعين بمفرده أو مع غيره في مكان ما لتوطيد الأمن أو للمحافظة على النظام والضبط أو للمراقبة وفقا للتعليمات التي تصدر إليه من رؤسائه.

مادة (2)

الأشخاص الخاضعون لهذا القانون

تسري أحكام هذا القانون على :

1 – العسكريين.

2 – الأسرى العسكريين.

3 – أفراد المقاومة الشعبية أثناء تكليفهم بالخدمة.

وتطبق أحكام هذا القانون على الأشخاص المشار إليهم في البنود السابقة ولو تركوا الخدمة بالشعب المسلح أو خرجوا من الأسر بعد ارتكابهم الجريمة.

4 – المدنيين المساهمين مع أحد العسكريين في ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم العسكرية التي يشملها الباب الأول من القسم الثاني من قانون العقوبات العسكرية والجرائم التي يشملها الباب الأول من الكتاب الثاني من قانون العقوبات العام المعدل بالقانون رقم 80 لسنة 1975م. ف. وقانون تجريم الحزبية رقم 71 لسنة 1972 م. وتعديلاته وقانون حماية الثورة الصادر في 11/12/1969م

5 – المدنيين العاملين بالشعب المسلح في حالة النفير أو أثناء مجابهة العدو.

مادة (3)

تطبيق أحكام قانون العقوبات

تسري أحكام الكتاب الأول من قانون العقوبات على الجرائم والعقوبات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ما لم يوجد فيه نص يخالف ذلك. وتسري أحكام قانون العقوبات وغيره من القوانين المعمول بها في الجمهورية العربية الليبية على الخاضعين لأحكام هذا القانون عند ارتكابهم الجرائم العادية المنصوص عليها في تلك القوانين.

مادة (4)

الجرائم التي يرتكبها الخاضعون لأحكام 

هذا القانون في الخارج

كل خاضع لأحكام هذا القانون ارتكب وهو خارج الجمهورية العربية الليبية فعلاً يعتبر جريمة في هذا القانون، يعاقب بمقتضى أحكامه سواء أكان قد حوكم في الخارج أم لم يحاكم وفي حالة إدانته يراعى عند التنفيذ العقوبة التي يكون المحكوم عليه قد استوفاها عن نفس الجريمة.

مادة (5)

الجرائم ضد العسكريين من 

جيوش الدول الحليفة

الجرائم العسكرية التي ترتكب ضد أحد العسكريين المنتمين إلى جيش دولة متحالفة عسكريّاً مع الجمهورية العربية الليبية تعتبر وكأنها قد ارتكبت ضد أحد العسكريين الليبيين إذا كانت الجرائم المذكورة قد ارتكبت أثناء القيام بالخدمات العسكرية المشتركة وبشرط المعاملة بالمثل.

مادة (6)

العقوبات العسكرية والشريعة الغراء

لا تخل أحكام هذا القانون في أي حال من الأحوال بتطبيق عقوبات الحدود عند توافر شروطها.

الباب الثاني

العقوبات العسكرية



الفصل الأول

أنواع العقوبات العسكرية



مادة (7)

أنواع العقوبات العسكرية

العقوبات العسكرية أربعة أنواع:

أ – عقوبات أصلية وتوقعها المحاكم العسكرية وهي:

1 – الإعدام.

2 – السجن المؤبد.

3 – السجن.

4 – الحبس

5 – الحرمان من الأقدمية.

ب – عقوبات تبعية وتوقعها المحاكم العسكرية تبعاً للحكم بعقوبة أصلية وهي:

1 – الطرد.

2 – الإخراج.

3 – الإحالة إلى قائمة نصف الراتب.

4 – إسقاط الرتبة.

ج – عقوبات تأديبية ويوقعها آمرو الضبط دون غيرهم وفقاً لصلاحياتهم المبينة في الجدول المرافق لهذا القانون وهي:

1 – إنزال الرتبة.

2 – الاعتقال.

3 – قطع الراتب.

4 – الحرمان من العطلة الأسبوعية.

5 – الخدمات الإضافية.

6 – التوبيخ.

د – عقوبة خاصة يوقعها القائد الأعلى وهي:

1 – خفض رتبة الضباط إلى الرتبة الأدنى مباشرة

الفصل الثاني

العقوبات الأصلية

مادة (8)

الإعدام

كل عسكري محكوم عليه بالإعدام يرمى بالرصاص طبقاً لأحكام قانون الإجراءات الجنائية بالشعب المسلح.

ويسلم غير العسكريين المحكوم عليهم بهذه العقوبة إلى النيابة العامة للتنفيذ فيهم وفقاً للقانون العام.

مادة (9)

استبدال عقوبة الحبس

يجوز للمحكمة العسكرية إذا استدعت ظروف الجريمة الرأفة أن تستبدل بعقوبة الحبس بالنسبة إلى الضباط عقوبة الحرمان من الأقدمية أو الاكتفاء بعقوبة الإحالة إلى نصف الراتب على أن تذكر في الحكم أسباب ذلك.

ويستثنى من أحكام الفقرة السابقة الجرائم المخلة بالشرف.

مادة (10)

الحرمان من الأقدمية

تكون عقوبة الحرمان من الأقدمية بتأخير ترقية الضابط عن التاريخ الذي يحل فيه دوره للترقية وذلك بقدر المدة التي ينص عليها الحكم. 

ولا يجوز أن يترتب على الحكم تخطي المحكوم عليه في الترقية إلى الرتبة الأعلى أكثر من مرتين.

الفصل الثالث

العقوبات التبعية



مادة (11)

العقوبات التبعية بالنسبة إلى الضباط

العقوبات التبعية التي يحكم بها على الضباط هي: الطرد والإخراج والإحالة إلى قائمة نصف الراتب.

مادة (12)

العقوبات التبعية بالنسبة إلى 

ضباط الصف والجنود

العقوبات التبعية التي يحكم بها على ضباط الصف والجنود هي: الطرد وإسقاط الرتبة.

مادة (13)

الطرد

1 – يحكم بالطرد في إحدى الحالتين الآتيتين إلا إذا نص في القانون على خلاف ذلك:

أ) عند الحكم بالإعدام أو بالسجن المؤبد أو السجن.

ب) عند الحكم بالإدانة في الجرائم المخلة بالشرف.

2 – ويجوز الحكم بالطرد عند الحكم بعقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات.

مادة (14)

آثار الطرد

يترتب على عقوبة الطرد الآثار التالية دون حاجة إلى النص عليها صراحة في الحكــم:

1 – فقدان الرتبة العسكرية.

2 – استرداد الأوسمة والأنواط.

3 – استرداد الشهادات العسكرية.

4 – عدم القبول في الشعب المسلح بصفة ضابط أو ضابط صف أو جندي أو موظف. 

مادة (15)

الإخراج

يحكم بالإخراج عند الحكم على الضابط بعقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وفي الأحوال الأخرى المنصوص عليها في القانون . ويجوز الحكم بالإخراج عند الحكم بعقوبة الحبس مدة أقل من سنة.

مادة (16)

آثار الإخراج

يترتب على عقوبة الإخراج الحرمان من الرتبة العسكرية دون حاجة إلى النص عليها صراحة في الحكم.

مادة (17)

الإحالة إلى قائمة نصف الراتب

يجوز الحكم بإحالة الضابط إلى قائمة نصف الراتب علاوة على أية عقوبة أخرى يحكم بها ويترتب على فرض هذه العقوبة حرمان الضابط من القيام بواجباته الرسمية وتحسب مدتها نصف خدمة فيما يتعلق بالتقاعد، ويفقد الضابط أقدميته بالنسبة لزملائه من حيث الترقية وذلك بقدر مدة الإحالة إلى قائمة نصف الراتب ويحال الضابط إلى التقاعد إذا استمر في قائمة نصف الراتب لمدة سنة.

مادة (18)

إسقاط الرتبة

يحكم بإسقاط رتبة ضابط الصف والجندي أول عند الحكم عليه بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ويترتب على ذلك تخفيض رتبة المحكوم عليه إلى جندي وحرمانه من جميع الحقوق التي اكتسبها في الشعب المسلح ماعدا حقوقه التقاعدية دون حاجة إلى النص على ذلك صراحة في الحكم.

ويجوز الحكم بإسقاط الرتبة عند الحكم بالحبس مدة تقل عن سنة.

مادة (19)

إحالة القضايا من المحاكم غير العسكرية

للحكم بالعقوبات التبعية

إذا حكمت إحدى المحاكم غير العسكرية على عسكري بعقوبة لارتكابه جريمة مما يخضع لقضائها وكانت العقوبة المحكوم بها مماثلة لإحدى العقوبات الأصلية المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون أو كانت في جريمة مخلة بالشرف وجب على النيابة العامة إحالة القضية إلى إدارة القضاء العسكري لتقديمها إلى المحكمة العسكرية المختصة للحكم بالعقوبة التبعية طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.

الفصل الرابع

العقوبات التأديبية



مادة (20)

العقوبات التأديبية بالنسبة إلى الضباط

العقوبات التأديبية التي يجوز توقيعها على الضباط وهي:

1 – اعتقال الثكنة أو الغرفة.

2 – قطع الراتب.

3 – التوبيخ.

مادة (21)

العقوبات التأديبية بالنسبة إلى 

ضباط الصف والجنود

يجوز توقيع أي نوع من أنواع العقوبات التأديبية على ضباط الصف والجنود.

مادة (22)

إنزال الرتبة

1 – يكون إنزال رتبة ضابط الصف بخفضها إلى الرتبة الأدنى مباشرة من رتبته.

2 – ويكون إنزال رتبة الجندي أول بخفض رتبته إلى جندي.

مادة (23)

الاعتقال

الاعتقال ثلاثة أنواع:

1 – اعتقال الثكنة 2 – اعتقال الغرفة . 3 – اعتقال الرياضة.

مادة (24)

اعتقال الثكنة

يكون اعتقال الثكنة بإبقاء المحكوم عليه داخل الثكنة أو المعسكر مع مراعاة ما يأتي:

1 – عدم الإعفاء من الخدمة العسكرية داخل الثكنة أو المعسكر.

2 – عدم السماح بمغادرة الثكنة أو المعسكر.

3 – عدم السماح باستقبال الزوار إلا إذا كانت الزيارة لمقتضيات الخدمة.

مادة (25)

اعتقال الغرفة

يكون اعتقال الغرفة بإبقاء المحكوم عليه في غرفة مع مراعاة ما يأتي:

1 – وضع الضابط في غرفة على انفراد أما غيره من العسكريين فيوضعون في غرفة معينة مجتمعين.

2 – الحرمان من حق إصدار الأوامر.

3 – الحرمان من القيام بالواجبات جميعها.

مادة (26)

اعتقال الرياضة

يكون اعتقال الرياضة بإبقاء المحكوم عليه في غرفة على انفراد ويخصص له فراش صلب وتقدم له الوجبات من الخبز والماء فقط، ويمنع من التدخين ويرفع هذا الحرمان في اليوم الرابع والثامن والثاني عشر من أيام الاعتقال وفي يوم واحد من كل ثلاثة أيام من المدة الباقية من الاعتقال ويحرم المحكوم عليه من القيام بواجباته الرسمية، وتستبدل بعقوبة اعتقال الرياضة عقوبة أخف منها من العقوبات التأديبية إذا ظهر أن صحة المحكوم عليه لا تتحمل هذه العقوبة.

مادة (27)

أحكام مشتركة بشأن الاعتقال

1 – يحكم باعتقال الثكنة أو الغرفة لمدة لا تزيد على أربعة أسابيع وباعتقال الرياضة لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أسابيع . ولا تطبق عقوبة الاعتقال بالنسبة إلى طلبة الكليات والمدارس العسكرية.

2 – تستحق للمحكوم عليه بالاعتقال رواتبه ومخصصات مدة اعتقاله.

3 – يعين حارس على باب غرفة الاعتقال في اعتقال الغرفة أو الرياضة.

4 – يجوز استخدام الجنود في خدمات عسكرية شاقة إذا ارتكبوا أثناء الاعتقال أفعالاً تبرر ذلك.

مادة (28)

قطع الراتب

يجب ألا تزيد عقوبة قطع الراتب على ربع الراتب الشهري.

مادة (29)

الحرمان من العطلة الأسبوعية

عقوبة الحرمان من العطلة الأسبوعية هي حرمان المحكوم عليه من الخروج من الثكنات أو المعسكرات أو الكليات أو المدارس العسكرية في النصف الأعلى من يوم الخميس ويوم الجمعة لمدة لا تزيد عن أربعة أسابيع متتالية.

مادة (30)

الخدمات الإضافية

الخدمات الإضافية هي التعليم الإضافي والحراسة الإضافية.

وتنفذ عقوبة التعليم الإضافي بإجبار المحكوم عليه بتطبيق درس عسكري عملي أما الحراسة الإضافية فتنفذ بتكليف المحكوم عليه بالقيام بواجب حراسة كاملة أو خفارة إضافية.

يراعى ألا يتجاوز التعليم الإضافي ساعتين في اليوم وألا تتجاوز الحراسة الإضافية أو الخفارة الإضافية مرتين في الأسبوع.

مادة (31)

التوبيخ

يكون التوبيخ بالنسبة إلى الضابط سرياً، ويتم التوبيخ بإرسال كتاب سري إلى الضابط يخطر فيه بنوع إخلاله بالضبط مع مطالبته بإصلاح حاله. ويكون توبيخ ضباط الصف أمام من هم أعلى منهم رتبة، أما الجنود فيتم توبيخهم أمام أكثر من ثلاثة من أفراد وحدتهم.

مادة (32)

تعدد العقوبات التأديبية

تفرض لكل جريمة على حدة عقوبة تأديبية، ولا يجوز توقيع أكثر من عقوبة تأديبية واحدة بالنسبة إلى الجريمة الواحدة. وإذا تعددت عقوبة الاعتقال بتعدد الجرائم فلا يجوز أن تزيد مدة الاعتقال على أربعة أسابيع.

مادة (32 مكرر)

آثار خفض الرتبة

يترتب على توقيع عقوبة خفض الرتبة :

1 – يعتبر من خفضت رتبته أقدم ضابط في الرتبة المخفض إليها.

2 – الإعفاء من أداء امتحانات الترقية للرتبة المنخفض منها.

3 – الحرمان من المنصب الذي يشغله إذا كانت الرتبة شرطاً لشغله.

مادة (33)

تنفيذ العقوبات التأديبية بعد انتهاء 

الخدمة العسكرية

لا يجوز تنفيذ عقوبة تأديبية حكم بها على شخص بعد انتهاء خدمته في الشعب المسلح غير أنه يجوز تأجيل تاريخ انتهاء الخدمة ما بعد الانتهاء من تنفيذ العقوبة التأديبية.

الباب الثالث

أحكام عامة في الجرائم العسكرية

مادة (34)

العقوبات التبعية في الشروع

يكون تطبيق العقوبات التبعية في حالة الشروع بالأوضاع وفي الحدود المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون في شأن الجريمة التامة.

مادة (35)

ممارسة الحق أو القيام بالواجب

يعتبر الآمر فاعلاً إذا أصدر أمراً لتنفيذ واجب عسكري فترتب على تنفيذ الأمر ارتكاب جريمة، ويعتبر المأمور شريكاً في الحالات الآتية:

1 – إذا تجاوز حدود الأمر الصادر له.

2 – إذا علم أن الأمر يقصد به ارتكاب جريمة عسكرية أو عادية ومع ذلك نفذه.

3 – إذا تأكد له أن الأمر يقصد به ارتكاب فعل من شأنه النيل من ثورة الفاتح من سبتمبر ولم يقاومه.

مادة (36)

أسباب مبررة

1 – لا يعاقب الأعلى رتبة إذا ارتكب ضد من هو أدنى منه رتبة فعلاً من الأفعال المعاقب عليها قانوناً لدفع الاعتداء على نفسه أو لإرغام الأدنى رتبة على إطاعة الأوامر عند الضرورة القصوى أو الخطر ولو أدى ذلك الفعل إلى موت من هو أدنى رتبة بشرط أن يتناسب الفعل مع الضرورة أو الخطر.

2 – لا يعاقب على استعمال السلاح لإرجاع الهاربين إلى منطقة الحركات الفعلية أو للوحدات العسكرية المكلفة بمهام قتالية أو لإيقاف النهب أو التخريب أو تنفيذاً لواجبات الخدمة ولو أدى ذلك إلى وفاة الجاني إذا لم يكن بالإمكان تحقيق ذلك بغير استعمال السلاح

3 – يعتبر الحارس والخفر وأفراد الشرطة العسكرية في مقام الأعلى رتبة أثناء القيام بواجباتهم وذلك فيما يتعلق بأحكام الفقرتين السابقتين.

4 – لا عقاب على الأعلى رتبة إذا انتقد من هو دونه رتبة أو أنبَّه فيما يختص بالأخطاء المتعلقة بالخدمة.

مادة (37)

العود

يعتبر المتهم عائداً إذا ارتكب جريمة عسكرية مماثلة للجريمة التي سبق أن حكم عليه فيها نهائيّاً.

ولا يعتبر أساساً للعود الجرائم التي توجب تطبيق العقوبات التأديبية فقط، وتضاعف العقوبة في حالة العود.

وتعد الجرائم متماثلة إذا اشتركت في خواصها الأساسية إما من حيث طبيعة الأعمال المكونة لها وإما من حيث الدوافع التي حملت عليها وإن لم تخالف قانوناً واحداً بالذات.

مادة (38)

جرائم الضبط

جرائم الضبط هي:

1 – الجرائم التأديبية المنصوص عليها في المادة (120) من هذا القانون.

2 – الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون التي لا يزيد الحد الأقصى للعقوبة فيها على ستة أشهر.

الباب الرابع

عدم سقوط الجريمة أو العقوبة

وإيقاف التنفيذ



مادة (39)

عدم سقوط الجريمة بمضي المدة

لا تسري أحكام سقوط الجريمة بمضي المدة على الجرائم التي يرتكبها عسكري ويكون منصوصاً عليها في هذا القانون أو تكون من اختصاص المحاكم العسكرية.

مادة (40)

عدم سقوط العقوبة بمضي المدة

لا تسري أحكام سقوط العقوبة بمضي المدة على العقوبات المحكوم بها من المحاكم العسكرية. وينظم قانون الإجراءات بالشعب المسلح أحكام رد الاعتبار بالنسبة إلى الأحكام الصادرة من المحاكم العسكرية.

مادة (41)

إيقاف التنفيذ

للمحاكم العسكرية أن تأمر بوقف التنفيذ وتتبع في ذلك أحكام قانون العقوبات مع مراعاة الأحكام الآتية :

1 – يلغى أمر إيقاف تنفيذ العقوبات المقيدة للحرية المحكوم بها في جرائم عسكرية إذا ارتكب المحكوم عليه خلال فترة إيقاف التنفيذ جريمة عسكرية حكم عليه فيها بالسجن أو بالحبس.

2 – لا يترتب على الحكم على أحد الخاضعين لأحكام هذا القانون بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية في جريمة عسكرية إلغاء إيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه من المحاكم غير العسكرية إلا إذا أمرت المحكمة العسكرية بخلاف ذلك .

3 – إذا ارتكب عسكري جريمة عسكرية أثناء تنفيذ عقوبة مقيدة للحرية محكوم عليه بها من محكمة غير عسكرية جاز للمحكمة العسكرية أن تأمر بإيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة التي تحكم بها.

القسم الثاني

الجرائم العسكرية

الباب الأول

الجرائم المضرة بكيان الدولة

مادة (42)

الخيانة

يعاقب بالإعدام كل من سعى لسلخ أي جزء من الجمهورية العربية الليبية أو لوضعها أو أي جزء منها تحت سيطرة أجنبية.

مادة (43)

الانخراط في خدمة أجنبية

يعاقب بالإعدام كل عسكري التحق على أي وجه بعمل في القوات المسلحة للعدو أو بقي يعمل مع تلك القوات بعد إعلان حالة العداء.

ولا عقاب على من وجد في الأراضي المعادية وارتكب الفعل مرغماً بمقتضى واجب تفرضه عليه قوانين تلك الأراضي.

مادة (44)

تسليم المواقع العسكرية والعتاد أو التخريب

يعاقب بالإعدام كل من ترك أو سلم إلى العدو أو أرغم أو أغرى بأية طريقة كانت حاكماً أو آمراً أو شخصاً مسئولاً على ترك أو تسليم موقع أو مكان أو مخفر أو حامية أو حرس خلافاً لما توجبه المواقف العسكرية أو دون أن يستعمل ما لديه من وسائل الدفاع أو أهمل في استعمال تلك الوسائل أو ترك أو سلم للعدو مخازن الشعب المسلح أو دور الصناعة أو أدوات الحرب على اختلاف أنواعها أو وسائل النقل أو أتلف المطارات أو المواني أو الطائرات أو السفن الحربية أو ما في حكمها أو جعلها غير صالحة للاستعمال أو خرب الجسور أو السدود أو السكك الحديدية أو الطرق العامة لمنفعة العدو أو سبب أو سهل استيلاء العدو على جزء من الشعب المسلح أو سلمه بإهماله القيام بما تقتضي به واجبات وظيفته.

مادة (45)

معاونة العدو أو الإضرار بالشعب المسلح

يعاقب بالإعدام كل من ارتكب إحدى الجرائم التالية بقصد معاونة العدو أو الإضرار بالشعب المسلح:

1 – تحريض من يستطيع حمل السلاح من الليبيين على الذهاب إلى جانب العدو.

2 – التحريض على الهرب من الخدمة العسكرية أو عرقلة جمع الجنود أثناء النفير أو مجابهة العدو.

3 – بث روح التمرد أو العصيان أو الذعر بين الشعب المسلح.

4 – بث روح التذمر أو العمل على انحلال الشعب المسلح.

5 – تحريف الأخبار أو الأوامر الخاصة بالخدمة أو إهمال تنفيذها على الوجه المطلوب أثناء النفير أو مجابهة العدو.

6 – إفشاء أسرار الدفاع عن البلاد وكلمات السر والإشارات السرية والعمليات والتوصيات السرية أو الاتصال أو التوسط للاتصال بقوات العدو أو العاملين لحسابه لإفشاء ما تقدم.

7 – قيادة العدو أو توجيهه إلى الشعب المسلح أو تضليل قوات الشعب المسلح عن طريقها الصحيح أو جعلها تقوم بأعمال أو حركات خاطئة بإصدار إشارة عسكرية مضللة.

8 – عدم تموين الوحدات المكلف بها أثناء النفير أو مجابهة العدو.

9 – تسريح أسرى الحرب أو التسبب في هر بهم.

الباب الثاني

جرائم الأسر ومعاملة الجرحى والقتلى



مادة (54)

نكث الأسير عهده

يعاقب بالإعدام كل أسير من أسرى الحرب أطلق سراحه بناءً على عهد قطعه على نفسه فنكث العهد وقاتل الشعب المسلح بالجماهيرية.

مادة (55)

قتل الجريح أو إيذاؤه

يعاقب بالإعدام كل من آذى جريحاً أو قتله بقصد نهب ما معه.

مادة (56)

التخلي عن الجرحى

يعاقب بالإعدام كل من تخلى عن جريح معهود إليه به أو قتله أو آذاه.

مادة (57)

امتناع الأسير الليبي عن القتال

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لاتقل عن خمس سنوات كل ليبي أسره العدو وأطلق سراحه بعد تعهده بعدم استعمال السلاح ضد هذا العدو فامتنع بناء على ذلك عن استعمال السلاح ضده.

مادة (58)

الاستيلاء على أموال القتلى أو الجرحى

يعاقب بالسجن كل من استولى بقصد التملك على نقود أو أشياء من القتلى أو الجرحى في ميادين القتال سواء كان ذلك أثناء السير أو النقل أو أثناء وجودهم في المستشفيات. وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها إذا كان الاستيلاء على أموال أسير عهد إلى المتهم بالمحافظة عليه.

الباب الثالث

الجرائم المخلة بالنظام العسكري



الفصل الأول

الجرائم ضد الآمرين أو الأعلى رتبة



مادة (59)

عدم احترام الآمر أو الأعلى رتبة

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر كل من لم يقم بما يفرض عليه من واجب الاحترام إزاء آمره أو من هو أعلى منه رتبة وكذلك كل من يعترض بالقول أو الإشارة على التوبيخ الصادر إليه من الآمر وفقاً لهذا القانون.

مادة (60)

إهانة الآمر

1 – يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين كل من أهان آمره أو الأعلى منه رتبة.

2 – وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا وقعت الإهانة أثناء القيام بالواجبات الرسمية.

3 – وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنوات إذا وقعت الإهانة بأن نسب المتهم إلى آمره أو الأعلى منه رتبة واقعة معينة من شأنها لو صحت أن توجب احتقاره أو عقابه قانوناً.

4 – وإذا وقعت الإهانة بإحدى طرق العلانية كانت العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات.

مادة (61)

عدم الطاعة

1 – يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر كل من تعمد عدم إطاعة الأوامر المتعلقة بالواجبات الرسمية أو أهمل في إطاعتها وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا كان عدم الطاعة في مواجهة الآمر.

2 – وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر إذا تكررت الجريمة.

3 – وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنتين إذا أصر المتهم على عدم الطاعة.

4 – فإذا وقعت الجريمة وقت النفير أو أثناء تجمع الأفراد أو عند صدور الأمر بحمل السلاح أو إذا كان المتهم مسلحاً كانت العقوبة السجن مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات.

5 – وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تقل عن سبع سنوات إذا وقعت الجريمة أثناء مجابهة العدو.

مادة (62)

منع الآمر من تأدية واجباته

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن سبع سنوات كل من منع أو حاول أن يمنع آمره أو من هو أعلى منه رتبة بالتهديد أو بالقوة من القيام بتنفيذ أمر يتعلق بواجباته الرسمية. وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها إذا ارتكبت الجريمة ضد المكلفين بحراسة الآمر أو الأعلى رتبة أو الذين أعدوا لهذا الغرض.

مادة (63)

الأضرار الناتجة عن عدم إطاعة الأوامر أو 

عن منع الآمر من تأدية واجباته

إذا نتج عن عدم إطاعة الأوامر أو عن منع الآمر من تأدية واجباته ضرر جسيم بالمال أو خطر على النفس أو اضطراب في الأمن أو إخلال بتهيئة الشعب المسلح أو جزء منه للحرب أو عرقلة إكمال التدريب كانت العقوبة السجن.

وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا ترتبت هذه النتائج وقت النفير والإعدام عند مجابهة العدو.

مادة (64)

الاعتداء على الأعلى رتبة

1 – يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات كل من اعتدى على من هو أعلى منه رتبة.

2 – وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تقل عن سبع سنوات إذا وقع الاعتداء أثناء قيام الأعلى رتبة بعمله أو أثناء تجمع الأفراد أو إذا وقع الاعتداء باستعمال سلاح أو آلة من شأنها أن تسبب الموت أو إذا وقع الاعتداء في وقت النفير.

3 – وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات إذا وقع الاعتداء أثناء مجابهة العدو.

4 – وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا نتج عن الاعتداء عاهة في جسم المعتدى عليه والإعدام إذا أدى الاعتداء إلى الموت.

مادة (65)

تخفيف العقوبة عند الاستفزاز

تخفف العقوبة إلى النصف وتستبدل بعقوبة الإعدام عقوبة السجن المؤبد أو السجن إذا ارتكبت الجريمة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة نتيجة لاستفزاز المتهم بقيام المعتدى عليه بأي عمل لا يتفق مع النظم أو القوانين العسكرية أو نتيجة لتجاوزه سلطاته القانونية.

مادة (66)

الاتفاق على الاعتداء أو عدم الطاعة

1 – إذا اتفق شخصان أو أكثر على عدم إطاعة أوامر الأعلى رتبة أو مقاومته أو الاعتداء عليه أو إتيان أي فعل آخر من شأنه بث الفوضى أو نشر روح الانحلال في الشعب المسلح، يعاقب كل منهم بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات.

2 – ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كل من علم بالاتفاق ولم يخبر عنه قبل ارتكاب الجريمة إذا وقعت الجريمة فعلاً.

3 – ولا عقاب على الشريك إذا كشف عن الاتفاق قبل وقوع الجريمة أو حصول العلم بها أو القبض على الجناة.

مادة (67)

العصيان العسكري

1- يعتبر عصياناً اجتماع شخصين أو أكثر من العسكريين علناً وتمردهم أو ضجيجهم معلنين بذلك عدم إطاعتهم لأوامر رؤسائهم أو محاولين مقاومتهم أو الاعتداء عليهم ويعاقب مرتكبو العصيان بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات.

2 – وتكون العقوبة السجن إذا وقعت الجريمة وقت النفير والإعدام إذا وقعت عند مجابهة العدو.

3 – يعاقب بالسجن كل من يحرض على العصيان العسكري ويعتبر في حكم المحرض كل من تمرد على الأوامر الصادرة إليه بقمع العصيان أو أصر على عدم إطاعتها أو أساء استعمال الإشارة العسكرية وكان يقصد بتمرده أو إصراره أو إساءته تسهيل وقوع العصيان.

4 – وتزاد العقوبة المحكوم بها بمقدار الربع بالنسبة إلى الأعلى رتبة بين مرتكبي العصيان وكذلك لمن أداره بغض النظر عن رتبته.

مادة (68)

تخفيف عقوبة العاصي النادم

إذا ندم العاصي وفقاً للمادة السابقة قبل أن يرتكب فعلاً يؤثر على الآمر أو على من هو أعلى منه رتبة خفضت عقوبته إلى السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات إذا كان محرضاً أو مدبراً للعصيان وإلى الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين إذا كان من الآخرين.

مادة (69)

الجمع غير المشروع

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كل من جمع عدداً من العسكريين بقصد رفع الشكاوى أو المناقشة أو التباحث في أي أمر من الأمور التي تتعلق بالشعب المسلح أو النظم العسكرية ولم تكن له صفة تخوله ذلك.

مادة (70)

إهانة الحارس أو عدم إطاعته أو مقاومته

كل من أهان حارساً أو خفراً أو أحد أفراد الشرطة العسكرية عند قيامه بواجبه أو منعه من القيام بهذا الواجب أو لم يطع أوامره أو اعتدى عليه يعد أنه ارتكب هذا الفعل ضد الأعلى رتبة ويعاقب بالعقوبات المقررة لذلك.

مادة (71)

العلم بالرتبة

يشترط لتطبيق العقوبات المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل أن يكون الأدنى رتبة عالماً برتبة من هو أعلى منه أو أن يكون لديه ما يحمله على هذا العلم وإلا طبقت العقوبات المنصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات إن كان لها وجه.

الفصل الثاني

تجاوز الاختصاص وإساءة استعمال السلطة

مادة (72)

التأثير في المحاكم العسكرية

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنتين كل من أساء استعمال سلطاته للتأثير في المحاكم العسكرية.

مادة (73)

إصدار أوامر لا علاقة لها بالخدمة

يعاقب بالحبس كل من أساء استعمال سلطاته بأن أصدر إلى من هو دونه رتبة أوامر أو طلب منه إتيان أفعال لا علاقة لها بالخدمة أو طلب منه هدية أو قرضاً أو أية منفعة أخرى

ويعاقب الآمر بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات إذا طلب ارتكاب جريمة فضلاً عن اعتباره فاعلاً للجريمة إذا ارتكبت.

مادة (74)

استخدام الجندي في خدمات خاصة

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر كل من استخدم جنديّاً في خدمات خاصة خلافاً للقواعد والنظم المرعية في الشعب المسلح.

مادة (75)

فرض عقوبة تأديبية دون اختصاص

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر كل من فرض عمداً عقوبة تأديبية لا حق له في فرضها أو تجاوز في ذلك حدود اختصاصاته.

مادة (76)

نقل العسكري إلى غير وحدته

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر كل من نقل عسكرياً إلى غير الوحدة أو الجهة المعين فيها أو غير موقعه المحدد له دون عذر مقبول وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة إذا ارتكبت الجريمة وقت النفير ولا تقل عن سنتين إذا ارتكبت أثناء مجابهة العدو.

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر كل من أهمل شكوى من هو دونه رتبة أو هدده ليحمله على سحبها.

مادة (78)

عدم التعاون مع السلطات المدنية

يعاقب بالحبس كل من رفض إسداء المساعدة للقبض قانوناً على شخص متهم بجريمة تختص بنظرها المحاكم العادية أو أهمل أو امتنع عن تقديم المساعدة عندما تطلب منه ذلك الجهات المختصة.

مادة (79)

إساءة استعمال السلطة أو الزي العسكري 

في الأحوال الأخرى

مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المواد السابقة يعاقب بالحبس كل من أساء استعمال سلطته أو زيه العسكري في غير الأحوال المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة.

مادة (80)

إساءة معاملة الأدنى رتبة

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر كل من سب من هو دونه رتبة أو أهانه أو أساء معاملته خلافاً للقواعد والأنظمة العسكرية وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا ارتكبت الأفعال المذكورة بإسناد واقعة معينة من شأنها لو صحت أن توجب احتقاره أو عقابه قانوناً.

مادة (81)

الاعتداء على الأدنى رتبة

يعاقب بالحبس كل من اعتدى على من هو دونه رتبة أو ألحق به أذى أو قام بما من شأنه الإضرار بصحته أو ضاعف خدمته بلا موجب أو سمح للغير بإيذائه أو الاعتداء عليه.

الفصل الثالث

الأفعال الأخرى المخلة بالنظام العسكري

مادة (82)

التغاضي عن أفعال الأدنى رتبة

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على شهر كل من أهمل أو تهاون في مراقبة من هو أدنى منه رتبة ولم يبلغ السلطة المختصة بالجرائم التي ارتكبها أو لم يتخذ الإجراءات القانونية فيما يتعلق بها.

مادة (83)

الزواج دون إذن أو الزواج من أجنبية

1 – يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة كل من تزوج دون إذن من السلطة المختصة في الشعب المسلح.

2 – ومع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة تفرضها قوانين أخرى يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين كل من تزوج من أجنبية وقت السلم وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا وقع الزواج وقت النفير والحبس الذي لا تقل مدته عن سنة إذا وقع الزواج أثناء مجابهة العدو.

مادة (84)

التدخل في الأمور السياسية

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كل من عقد اجتماعات سياسية اشترك فيها أو انتمى إلى هيئة سياسية أو اشترك في المظاهرات أو الاضطرابات أو في حملات الانتخابات أو كتب المقالات السياسية باسم صريح أو مستعار أو ألقى خطباً سياسية أو حرض الغير على أي فعل من الأفعال المذكورة.

مادة (85)

الانتماء إلى الجمعيات الخيرية

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على شهر كل من انتمى إلى جمعية خيرية دون إذن .

الباب الرابع

الجرائم المتعلقة بالخدمة العسكرية



الفصل الأول

الهروب والغياب

مادة (86)

(ملغاة)

مادة (87) 

الاتفاق على الهروب إلى دولة أجنبية

1 – يعاقب بالسجن كل مكلف بالخدمة العسكرية وقام بالهرب خارج الجماهيرية العربية الليبية الشعبية الاشتراكية، وبالإعدام كل من انحاز إلى جانب العدو أو هرب إلى دولة معادية للجماهيرية العربية الليبية الشعبية الاشتراكية.

2 – وفي جميع الأحوال يعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من حرض أو ساعد أو سهل على ذلك وبأي وجه من الوجوه.

3 – يعاقب بالسجن لمدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات على مجرد الاتفاق على ارتكاب الجرائم المذكورة.

مادة (88) 

الهروب

1 – يعاقب بالحبس كل من تغيب عن وحدته أو عن المحل الذي كلف بالقيام فيه بواجباته مدة تزيد على خمسة عشر يوماً أو تجاوز إجازته بأكثر من المدة المذكورة بدون عذر مشروع.

2 – (أ) يعاقب بالإعدام كل عسكري هرب من ميدان القتال أثناء مجابهة العدو أو عند رفع درجة الاستعداد أو صدور الأمر الإنذاري أو هرب من وحدة عسكرية مكلفة بمهام قتالية أو بمهام في حالة حدوث كوارث طبيعية مما يهدد حياة السكان أو أمنهم أو سلامتهم للخطر كما تسري ذات العقوبة على العسكري الهارب من وحدته قبل رفع درجة الاستعداد أو صدور الأمر الإنذاري أو تكليفها بمهام قتالية ولم يلتحق بعد ذلك.

ويعاقب بذات العقوبة في جميع الأحوال العسكري الذي يهرب بطائرة أو قطعة بحرية عسكرية أو ما في حكمها خارج الجماهيرية أو فارقها ولم يرجع أو يتصل بأقرب مكتب شعبي عربي ليبي أو ما في حكمه أو مرجع لدولة متحالفة مع الجماهيرية 

(ب) وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنوات مع استمرار الخدمة العسكرية في الأحوال الآتية :-

- إذا حدث التغيب أو الهروب وقت النفير ودام أكثر من خمسة أيام دون عذر مشروع.

- كل أسير ليبي أطلق سراحه أو هرب من الأسر ولم يرجع إلى أقرب موقع عسكري أو وحدة عسكرية

(ج) ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة مالية لا تقل عن خمسمائة دينار كل من ساعد العسكري على الهروب من الخدمة العسكرية أو سهل له الاختفاء ولم يبلغ عنه أو عرقل إجراءات القبض أو بدت منه مقاومة في تنفيذها وذلك إذا ارتكبت هذه الجريمة وقت النفير أو أثناء مجابهة العدو.

وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر وبغرامة مالية لا تتجاوز مائتين وخمسين ديناراً إذا ارتكبت الجريمة وقت السلم.

مادة (89)

التغيب عن العمل بدون إذن

كل من تغيب عن العمل بدون إذن أو لم يحضر ميدان العرض أو محل الاجتماع المعين أو خرج من ذلك المكان أو خرج من الصف قبل الإذن له بذلك أو وجد خارج الحدود المعينة له أو في مكان محظور يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر.

مادة (90) 

عدم الإخبار عن الهروب

يعاقب بالسجن كل من علم بالعزم على الهروب قبل وقوعه ولم يخبر به لمنعه إذا وقع الهروب فعلاً، وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على من لم يخبر عن الهاربين أو عن استخدامهم في أعمال رسمية أو خاصة مع علمه بذلك، وتضاعف العقوبة إذا ارتكبت الجريمة وقت النفير أو أثناء مجابهة العدو.

مادة (91)

إسقاط الرتبة عن الهارب

يحكم بإسقاط الرتبة على كل ضابط أو جندي أول تبعاً للحكم عليه بالإدانة في الهروب.

مادة (92)

تأجيل تنفيذ العقوبة

يجوز تأجيل تنفيذ العقوبة المقيدة للحرية المحكوم بها وفقاً للمواد السابقة من هذا الفصل إلى ما بعد إكمال الخدمة العسكرية المطلوبة.

الفصل الثاني

التمارض والاحتيال للتخلص من

الخدمة العسكرية



مادة (93)

الاحتيال للتخلص من الخدمة العسكرية

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات مع استمرار الخدمة كل من قدم وثائق مزورة أو استعمل طرقاً احتيالية بأي وجه ليخلص نفسه أو غيره من الخدمة العسكرية كلها أو بعضها وتضاعف العقوبة مع استمرار الخدمة إذا وقعت الجريمة عند مجابهة العدو.

مادة (94)

إلحاق الأذى بالنفس والاحتيال 

للتخلص من الخدمة

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات وبالإعدام إذا وقعت الجريمة عند مجابهة العدو كل من ارتكب فعلاً من الأفعال الآتية:-

1 – سبب لنفسه مرضاً أو عاهة بقصد التخلص من الخدمة العسكرية.

2 – عطل أو سمح لغيره بتعطيل عضو من أعضاء جسمه أو من جسم عسكري آخر أو أوقع بنفسه أو بغيره ضرراً خطيراً يجعله غير صالح للخدمة العسكرية.

مادة (95)

التمارض وتأخير الشفاء

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر كل عسكري تمارض أو تسبب في تأخير شفائه أو أتى عملاً من شأنه أن يزيد عليه مرضه أو عاهته وأدى ذلك إلى انقطاعه عن الخدمة العسكرية.

مادة (96)

الشروع في الانتحار

كل من شرع في الانتحار بقصد التخلص من الخدمة العسكرية يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر.

الفصل الثالث

الإخلال بشئون الخدمة

مادة (97)

غش وتوزيع المؤن الفاسدة

يعاقب بالسجن كل من غش المؤن أو المواد العسكرية أو استبدل بها غيرها أو تسبب في ذلك أو وزع المؤن أو المواد المغشوشة أو المبدلة أو تسبب في ذلك مع علمه بحالتها ما لم يكون الفعل جريمة أشد.

مادة (98)

استلام مواد مخالفة للشروط

1 – يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كل من تسلم أو تسبب في تسليم مؤن أو ملابس أو تجهيزات أو مبان أو أشياء عسكرية أخرى خلافاً للشروط المتفق عليها وتضاعف العقوبة إذا كان التسليم متعلقاً بسلاح أو عتاد أو وسائل نقل عسكرية.

2 – وتكون العقوبة السجن إذا حصل على منفعة لنفسه أو لغيره أو كان قصده الحصول على منفعة لنفسه أو لغيره.

مادة (99)

التطوع بعد الطرد أو الإخراج

يعاقب بالحبس كل من كان قد طرد أو أخرج من الشعب المسلح ثم عاد إلى التطوع فيه بأن أخفى عن سلطة التجنيد واقعة طرده أو إخراجه منه.

مادة (100)

وضع التقارير الكاذبة

يعاقب بالحبس كل من أعد أو قدم تقريراً أو بياناً أو أوراقاً رسمية أخرى تتعلق بالخدمة أو الوظيفة مع علمه بمخالفتها للحقيقة. ويعاقب العقوبة ذاتها كل من رفعها إلى من هو أعلى منه رتبة مع علمه بمخالفتها للحقيقة.

مادة (101)

انتحال الرتب العسكرية

يعاقب بالحبس كل من ارتدى دون حق قيافة أو علامة مميزة لرتبة عسكرية غير رتبته وتضاعف العقوبة إذا قصد تحقيق منفعة لنفسه أو لغيره أو إلحاق ضرر بآخرين.

مادة (102)

تأخير المحاكم العسكرية

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة كل من عطل المحاكم العسكرية عن القيام بمهمتها دون عذر مقبول.

مادة (103)

الكذب

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر كل من أدلى برقم غير رقمه أو كذب على آمره في أمور تتعلق بواجباته، ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل من رفع شكوى كاذبة مع علمه بذلك أو خالف الأصول المرعية لرفعها.

مادة (104) 

الإهمال

1 – يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن ستة أشهر كل من أهمل في واجبه أو عطله وكل من كان حارساً وترك محل حراسته أو قام بأعمال مخالفة للتعليمات.

2 - ويعاقب بالحبس كل من كان آمراً لمخفر أو لمفرزة أو لوحدة عسكرية مكلفة بمهمة خاصة ونتج عن إهماله أو تعمده أن أصبح غير قادر على القيام بمهمته.

3 – وتكون العقوبة في جميع الأحوال السجن المؤبد إذا ترتب على الجريمة ضرر، وبالإعدام إذا ارتكبت الجريمة أثناء النفير أو مجابهة العدو.

مادة (105)

التغاضي عن ارتكاب الجرائم

يعاقب بعقوبة الفاعل الأصلي كل من كان آمراً لمخفر أو مفرزة أو وحدة عسكرية مكلفة بمهمة خاصة أو كان حارساً وتغاضي عن ارتكاب جريمة كان في وسعه منعها أو كان مكلفاً بمنعها ولم يقم بواجبه في ذلك.

مادة (106)

الإخلال بنظم الاعتقال

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر كل محكوم عليه بالاعتقال وهرب من مكان اعتقاله أو تركه أو قابل فيه زائراً.

الباب الخامس

جرائم الأموال

مادة (107)

النهب

يعتبر ناهباً ويعاقب بالسجن كل من ارتكب إحدى الجرائم الآتية وقت النفير:

1 – استغل رعب الحرب أو أساء استعمال سلطته فاستولى على أموال الغير أو جمع نقوداً أو أموالاً دون أن يكون مخولاً بذلك.

2 – تجاوز حدود الواجبات الحربية لتحقيق منفعة لنفسه أو لغيره.

مادة (108)

التخريب

يعاقل بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر كل نت أتلف أو خرب وقت النفير بلا ضرورة حربية مالا منقولا أو غير منقول أو قطع أشجاراً أو أتلف محصولا زراعيا أو أمر بذلك، وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة اذا أرتكبت الجريمة أثناء مجابهة العدو.

مادة (109)

ظروف تشديد

1 – اذا اقترنت الأفعال المذكورة في المادتين السابقتين باستعمال القوة ضوعف الحد الأدنى للعقوبة.

2 – وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات إذا أدى استعمال القوة الى احداث عاهة في جسم المجني عليه والاعدام إذا أدى ايتعمال القوة إلى الموت.

3 – اذا اشترك عدة أشخاص في النهب يعاقب منظم النهب والمحرض عليه والذي تزعمه بالاعدام، ويعاقب الآخرون بالسجن المؤبد.

مادة (110)

اختلاس الغنائم

يعاقب بالحبس كل من ابتعد عن وحدته طلباً للغنائم أو استولى لنفسه على غنيمة من الغنائم.

ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها من كان مكلفاً بتسليم الغنائم التي حصل عليها بصورة مشروعة فامتنع عن تسليمها.

مادة (111)

سرقة وتبديد وبيع ورهن المواد العسكرية

1 – يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنوات كل من اختلس أو سرق أو باع أو رهن أو بدد أو اشترى أو ارتهن أو أخفى عن علم الأرزاق والأشياء العسكرية، وإذا وقعت الجريمة أثناء النفير أو مجابهة العدو تكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات.

2 – وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات إذا كان الفعل المرتكب متعلقاً بالسلاح أو بالعتاد أو بما أزدع لدى المتهم بسبب وظيفته من النقود والأشياء الثمينة وإذا وقعت الجريمة أثناء مجابهة العدو تكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات.

3 – ويحكم باسترداد المال إذا كان موجوداً في حيازة الجاني أو بقيمة إذا كان مستهلكاً.

مادة (112)

فقد أو اتلاف المواد العسكرية

1 – يعاقب بالحبس ويضمن قيمة المال كل من أتلف أو ترك عمداً أو اهمالا شيئاً من الأشياء أو المهمات المعدة لاستعمالها في الأغراض العسكرية أو فقدها بدون عذر مقبول أو استعملها لمنفعته الشخصية وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر مع التضمين إذا لم تجاوز قيمة هذه المواد خمسمائة دينار.

2 – كل من تسبب بخطئه في اتلاف أو فقد شيء من الأشياء أو المهمات لاستعمالها في الأغراض العسكرية يضمن قيمة المال وذلك دون الاخلال بأي عقوبة ينص عليها القانون أو أي قانون آخر.

مادة (113)

الاستغلال

يعاقب بالحبس كل من استغل مكانته او انتمائه للقوات المسلحة وحقق كسباً لنفس أو لغيره من شراء أو بيع أو تأجير المؤن والبضائع أو الذخائر أو المباني العسكرية أو الموضوعة تحت تصرف القوات المسلحة.

الباب السادس

الجرائم المخلة بالشرف العسكري

مادة (114)

اللواط

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات :

1 – كل من هتك عرض عسكري أو لاوطه أو شرع في ذلك ولو برضاه وكذلك الملاط به.

2 – كل من كان وسيطاً لهذا الفعل.

مادة (115)

تعاطي الخمور والدخول للمحلات المشبوهة

1 – يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على أربع سنوات كل عسكري تعاطي الخمور أيّاً كانت وتضاعف العقوبة إذا تعاطاها داخل المعسكرات أو الثكنات أو أثناء القيام بالواجب أو أثناء ارتدائه الزي العسكري.

2 – ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر كل عسكري دخل محلات البغاء أو الحانات أو المحلات المعدة للقمار أو أي محل آخر يعتبر دخوله مهيناً للشرف العسكري وكذلك كل من رافق أشخاصاً اشتهروا بسوء السمعة والأخلاق.

مادة (116)

المقامرة

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر كل عسكري اشترك في لعب القمار.

مادة (117)

السكن مع مومس

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة كل من ساكن مومساً، وتضاعف العقوبة لكل من لم يتركها بعد إنذاره بذلك فضلاً عن الإخراج بالنسبة إلى الضباط والطرد بالنسبة إلى من عداهم.

مادة (118)

الزواج من امرأة ساقطة

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على شهر فضلاً عن الإخراج من الشعب المسلح بالنسبة إلى الضباط والطرد إلى من عداهم كل من :

1 – تزوج من امرأة ساقطة وهو يعلم بحالها ولم يطلقها بعد إنذاره بذلك.

2 – احتفظ بامرأة يعلم أنها ساقطة ولم يطلقها بعد إنذاره بذلك.

مادة (119)

الجرائم المسقطة لحقوق الدراسة في

الكليات والمدارس العسكرية

طلبة الكليات والمدارس العسكرية الذين يرتكبون بصفتهم فاعلين أو شركاء إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل أو أية جرائم أخرى مخلة بالشرف تسقط عنهم حقوقهم باعتبارهم طلبة ويحرمون حق دخول الكليات والمدارس العسكرية أيّاً كانت.

الباب السابع

الجرائم التأديبية

مادة (120)

الجرائم التأديبية

يعاقب بإحدى العقوبات التأديبية كل من يرتكب فعلاً أو تقصيراً أو إهمالاً يخل بالضبط أو النظام العسكري أو يسيء إليه ولم ينص هذا القانون على عقوبة له ويكون تطبيقها من اختصاص آمري الضبط.

----------

